# Cardigan horse cane Done



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Walnut handle with Padauk back plate and collar. the shank is canary wood. Finished with spar vanish.


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

One word - amazing.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Beautiful! You should be proud.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

A very nice and well proportioned stick, well done sir.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Very elegant looking stick!

Rodney


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Beautiful work !!!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice one


----------



## mehig (May 1, 2016)

Extremely nice!


----------



## BigDaddy (Aug 21, 2016)

Very nice work!


----------

